
Don't be a cube potato: Gadgets, apps, and tricks for a healthy lifestyle - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/94505/dont-become-a-cube-potato-ways-get-out-your-chair-and-get-healthy
======
GFischer
The website has a full-screen intro ad, and the article itself is broken down
into lots of pages.

Page 2 is "burst training" (excercise for 30-60 seconds to burn a bit of
sugar)

Page 3 is to move around, go to the bathroom at least (!), walk more during
your commute

Page 4 suggest changing the chair for a phisioball or working while standing
up for some stretches of time

Page 5 suggests Wii Fit and the like

Page 6 suggests some Social Networking sites for health & fitness

